# Ordering post oak wood online?



## cabin fever

Does anyone happen to know where I can order post oak chunks or small splits online? Every site that I've found so far only has red or white oak and I'm specifically looking for post oak. If anyone can point me in the right direction I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## suie

I realize this is an old thread, but just in case anyone else is looking, I found an online source for post oak:


----------



## rwl41091

Link doesn't work


----------



## suie

Looks like they are having some problems with their web site. It was working before, I got my order of post oak last week.


----------



## rwl41091

Will continue to try....thanks Suie


----------



## huck

.


----------



## s2k9k

Huck said:


> .



Advertising is reserved for forum sponsors, here is some information about becoming a sponsor:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/advertise


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Try the following link to get your Post Oak Wood

http://www.fruitawoodchunks.com/


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Cabin Fever,

Here ya go ! for Post Oak Woodhttps://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/7/70/707fa65b_Fruitawood.zip


----------



## rwl41091

Thanks, I see they started carrying it, last I contacted them  they didn't. This is my only source for wood. Can't beat free shipping!


----------



## pitcrew

Good morning,

I wasn't sure if you ever found a source for Post Oak?   I,  too,  was looking for a source.  Texas PitMasters sells post oak but you need to buy a couple of pallets to justify the freight from Texas.  If you come across a supplier in the Carolinas to Md,  please let me know. Thx.


----------



## phatbac

Pitcrew said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I wasn't sure if you ever found a source for Post Oak? I, too, was looking for a source. Texas PitMasters sells post oak but you need to buy a couple of pallets to justify the freight from Texas. If you come across a supplier in the Carolinas to Md, please let me know. Thx.


Do a broad craigslist search for firewood. and you should find a few local suppliers. ask them for post oak which is just a flavor of white oak. if you can get some white oak delivered i bet you will get the flavor you are looking in your meat. 

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## tbrtt1

Get mine From Fruitawood. Post oak is a white oak, I think.


----------

